# G-Scale Swap Meet & Clinics



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey all.

Its been a while since I have posted last. I have been recently elected president of the BAGRS! Its my duty to work out or social media and that being said TAP Plastics in San Leandro, California will be hosting the BAGRS April Swap Meet April 22 from 9-2PM. TAP will also have two clinics regarding plastics in the outdoor setting and also mold making. come check it out! 

Colin Camarillo
President - BAGRS


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2017)

Looking forward to it. Thanks for the reminder.

John


----------

